# Big Soft Pretzels!



## Fyrefox (Dec 2, 2016)

When I was a child, one of my memories was going out with my parents to a large discount department store where towards the front would be sold fresh from a metal stand, big soft pretzels!  They were warm with just the right amount of salt, and unbelievably then they sold them for three for a quarter!  There was a yellow squeeze bottle of mustard there for those who wanted it, and of course, napkins.  What a treat!  Today a similar pretzel if you could find one would cost you several dollars for just one.--Whatever happened to value?!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 2, 2016)

Fyrefox said:


> When I was a child, one of my memories was going out with my parents to a large discount department store where towards the front would be sold fresh from a metal stand, big soft pretzels!  They were warm with just the right amount of salt, and unbelievably then they sold them for three for a quarter!  There was a yellow squeeze bottle of mustard there for those who wanted it, and of course, napkins.  What a treat!  Today a similar pretzel if you could find one would cost you several dollars for just one.--Whatever happened to value?!


They have them at Sam's..


----------



## Carla (Dec 2, 2016)

When we were kids, we used to go to the pool almost every day in the summer. They had a concession stand but we would not have a lot of money. Those pretzels were inexpensive and help replenish our energy. Then, there was a local "mart" that used to sell them--warm, doughy and good.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 3, 2016)

Ken N Tx said:


> They have them at Sam's..View attachment 33780



My wife heats them in the microwave and then adds the salt they provide..


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 3, 2016)

When I lived outside of Philadelphia they had some rather sketchy looking individuals that would stand in traffic and sell fresh soft pretzels to the commuters.  Every couple of years the local news stations would do a story about the unsanitary conditions surrounding these illegal vendors.  This type of illegal pretzel selling continues as a local tradition.  I guess people remember when dad used to hand one over the backseat and tell them to split one with their brother or sister, sometimes it's about more than a pretzel.


----------

